# GULF Racing GTR by Valet Magic



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I said it would happen and it has.....:clap:

Here are the pics alot of you guys have been waiting to see :thumbsup:




































































































































































































There it is bold as brass :clap:

Robbie


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Holy cow, I thought mine was a bit bright!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Not for me but fair play :bowdown1:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Absolutely awesome, exactly as I pictured it would look, congrats! :bowdown1:

Could do with another Gulf (or maybe Nissan but in the same style?) sticker where the original Nissan badge was on the bootlid.

Also technically a know-it-all plod could object to the race numbers on the road, but that's unlikely (and just requires a single diagonal stripe across it to negate it).

Oh and go the whole hog and perhaps put an orange pinstripe around the outer edges of the wheels?


----------



## Jakdaw (Mar 29, 2010)

Christ; that blue is bright.

I fear that if you parked that next to one of these:








... then it would look like a cartoonish parody. So I guess that's a thumbs-down from me  - but each to his own!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

brave.... but not for me


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

uggh


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Whats wrong with you lot?

The future is bright, the future is blue with orange bits. :chuckle:

R.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Nope you don't do that to a Gtr


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Personally not for me, but looks like a very professional job.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

max power called...


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh dear. Not for me, but fair play to you. 
Looks like something you'd do to one of your toy cars when you were 5 years old.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Not a fan...looks well fitted though but Gulf logos just don't belong on a GTR!


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

looks terrible, some people have more money than sense.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Well fitted Robbie. I'm sure you did it exactly as briefed by the customer.

Not to my taste but if I were going to do gulf, I would:

1. Go for a slightly lighter blue
2. Add the black border detail to all the orange parts - nicer contrast
3. Go for the original style race number on the bonnet
4. Lose the orange side skirts - keep them blue


----------



## houlbt (Jun 28, 2009)

Wrong...


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Definitely a "marmite" car.

I think it looks magnificent - not sure I have the b---s to live with it but... I'd sure give it a try!

David


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Always wanted to do Gulf on a car but after seeing it on a GTR, not sure its the right car to attmpt it on.
That said I still thinks its great as a wrap and as always looks a great job. Well done Robbie

P.S. will it be at you BBQ?


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks great, nice job! Not to my taste, but I guess the joy of wrapping a car is that you can change it  Love your work! :bowdown1:


----------



## houlbt (Jun 28, 2009)

It's just not the right car to do it to... doesn't work sorry.


----------



## Mr Rob (Nov 11, 2009)

Not for me...


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

looks great, I do prefer the Gulf colour that were used on the Mclaren F1, more solid blue whilre and a redder orange


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

despite people liking the certain colours i think it looks fantastic,and a real class wrap,well done magic,




simon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*Opinions*

Robbie,

I would just like to say don't mind the negativity, unfortunately there are members on here that just having nothing positive to say.

Yes the various wraps that "People" choose to have on there own GT-R's is there choice not anyone else's. Isn't that what makes us all individual ????

Otherwise Why make the GT-R in more than one colour even ???? Some like Red, Some like White, Some Blue........It Does not matter !!!

In my opinion if you have something negative to say don't say anything at all, No one forces you to go into someone else's post to do so. 

If you like it then sing it from the roof tops !

Well Done for all the good work and keep it up !

No Offence meant to anyone.

Regards

Amar


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I don't think there is anything wrong with polite comments like "Not for me but respect for having the balls to do it". I think its the people who say things like "Why do people feel the need to cover their car in a crap piece of plastic to make them stand out in the crowd and ruin a perfectly good looking car". Now there is no need for that, especially in a thread where someone is putting up pictures of their latest wrap. Start a new thread if you want to get it off your chest


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

as5606 said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with polite comments like "Not for me but respect for having the balls to do it". I think its the people who say things like "Why do people feel the need to cover their car in a crap piece of plastic to make them stand out in the crowd and ruin a perfectly good looking car". Now there is no need for that, especially in a thread where someone is putting up pictures of their latest wrap. Start a new thread if you want to get it off your chest


Totally agree


----------



## sniper993 (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

not a fan tbh

That would not have been my first exterior mod tbh i would have got some TE37's or BBS LMs on there 

good job on the wrap though


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Great fit and finish as always, but not a fan (at least you can peal it off).

It is also going to be extremely challenging to keep it looking tidy as it'll show the dirt so obviously.

Good point about the strike over that number on the door - currently not road legal due to stupid British legislation.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's another Gulf based livery. Also looks awesome IMO! It's the star of Wilton House this Sunday which I will also be participating in.

It's a Bugatti Veyron in Gulf livery! - BBC Top Gear

Terrible photos though...


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

nice.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

OH GOSH :chairshot looks like I really upset some people. Ive been away so havent looked at the forum this week, I remember someone posting a goodbye message a few weeks back, think I might join him.

For GOD SAKE its only a wrap why are people getting upset about it, not just on this thread but on the others as well.

Yes its not the same colours as the orginal I am aware of that, its a crazy colour yes Im aware of that but im a little crazy myself and just wanted something different for out next Europe Trip after that I was going to remove it in anycase and go for Pearl White.

It is a little loud and gets a lot of attention so I did breifly think about changing or tonning it down by removing the strip till I read this thread, I will now certainly be KEEPING IT and wind up the people who beliveve that I have ruined their cherished GTR image and their self sponsored GULF racing image.:bawling:

TBH it really does look a lot better in the flesh (metal) than on the pics, I would have come to Robbie's BBQ so you could judge for yourself but I have a family wedding to attend.

The doors numbers I have taken off just incase it does cause any issues.

If you dont like it, its fine just say you dont in an adult way, if you do like it then youre a little crazy like me so good for you :thumbsup:

Oh and its my car I paid for it so I can do as I please with it.

Robbie Glow in the Dark Wrap next please with an "up yours" sticker on the door.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Robbie,
> 
> I would just like to say don't mind the negativity, unfortunately there are members on here that just having nothing positive to say.
> 
> ...


 While partially true this is the internet. Robbie is the best valet-er and loved by the whole forum.

But when you post something on the internet you are opening yourself for criticism, some positive and some negative simple.

Same way when you post something for sale not everyone is gonna like it and agree with the price, if you don't like this then don't post on the cold hearted web.


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Robbie,
> 
> I would just like to say don't mind the negativity, unfortunately there are members on here that just having nothing positive to say.
> 
> ...


Very Well Said!!!!!

I'm involved with various car forums, and this is with no doubt the most negative and bitchy when pople don't like something. Internet or not, there are ways of saying you don't like something, and just because it's a faceless world (most of the time) why the hostility. I wonder if most people would be so outspoken, if that person was standing in front of them.

Ikey


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Robbie,
> 
> I would just like to say don't mind the negativity, unfortunately there are members on here that just having nothing positive to say.
> 
> ...


Spot on


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Same way when you post something for sale not everyone is gonna like it and agree with the price, if you don't like this then don't post on the cold hearted web.


Seen a good example of this recently on here.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Very nice !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hehe, well I can definitely confirm that the only reason I have managed to wangle a last minute slot for Robbie to display Manjit's car at this Sunday's spectacular Wilton House supercar day is specifically because it IS Gulf wrapped, so yah boo sucks to you moaning naysayers! :runaway:

Be bold and you get to participate, be boring and you get to spectate... :chuckle:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Hehe, well I can definitely confirm that the only reason I have managed to wangle a last minute slot for Robbie to display Manjit's car at this Sunday's spectacular Wilton House supercar day is specifically because it IS Gulf wrapped, so yah boo sucks to you moaning naysayers! :runaway:
> 
> Be bold and you get to participate, be boring and you get to spectate... :chuckle:





:clap:


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

Grats !


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I think it looks great mate. Seems to have gone down well with those hat went to wilton house. Check about half way down the page ; )

Wilton House Pictures


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Im glad some people are beginning to like it now thank god. 
Well done Robbie :bowdown1:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I would say that the majority of people that went to Wilton House loved the Gulf GTR which is great.
Thanks to Manjit fort letting me have the pleasure of using it for the weekend.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Part of an email I just received...... :bowdown1:

Hey Robbie,


Good to meet you at the Wilton House event this year – I was the guy with the Red R35 that got to Fleet just as you were finishing tidying up the Gulf wrapped GTR. That car looked amazing – anyone who doesn’t like it either as a cool car or a piece of exquisite wrapping is talking bollocks!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> Part of an email I just received...... :bowdown1:
> 
> Hey Robbie,
> 
> ...


:chuckle:

It was a big hit at Wilton House. So glad you brought it.










Much as I love GT-Rs, I would have had this 800hp Ford instead:









On Lord Pembroke's lawn:


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought it looked absolutely stunning at Wilton House Robbie, as of course so did the other Gtr's.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Will64 said:


> I thought it looked absolutely stunning at Wilton House Robbie, as of course so did the other Gtr's.


Thanks Will


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

It also made it onto msn today.......


Lamborghini Aventador - 2012 Wilton House supercar show - Photos - News - MSN Cars UK

Robbie


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Saw you drive like a wimp on the you tube vid, should have at least used launch on the thing.:chairshot


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

manjit said:


> Saw you drive like a wimp on the you tube vid, should have at least used launch on the thing.:chairshot


:squintdan Thats how I roll baby :bawling:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mmmmm, not sure, err yes I am, YOU SHOULD NOT DO THAT TO A GTR !!!

It's has different pedigree and heritage and is a different car, maye a Calsonic R35 though ??? Robbie ?? CAn discuss on Sunday ! LOL


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Steve said:


> Mmmmm, not sure, err yes I am, YOU SHOULD NOT DO THAT TO A GTR !!!
> 
> It's has different pedigree and heritage and is a different car, maye a Calsonic R35 though ??? Robbie ?? CAn discuss on Sunday ! LOL


Ill do the same to your Zimma frame you old fart :clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve keeping up with current affairs as usual... :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

see you on Sunday Dave & Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Steve said:


> see you on Sunday Dave & Robbie


We will be ready for ya :chairshot :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Grit Guard !!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Steve said:


> Grit Guard !!!!


Its in our high security cupboard awaiting collection :clap:


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

looks cool and would definitely make me smile if I saw that on the road! if not a major hassle would deffo experiment with the bold black pinstripe to separate the orange from the blue as previously suggested on this thread.:thumbsup: enjoy!


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

You're not going to go unnoticed that's for sure


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

R35 Boxer said:


> You're not going to go unnoticed that's for sure


:thumbsup:


----------



## Useyourwings (Mar 12, 2012)

Love it.

Has anyone asked for a Martini Racing version?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Useyourwings said:


> Love it.
> 
> Has anyone asked for a Martini Racing version?


There has been talk of it but no one has done it yet


----------

